# 4.5.602 SBF is out



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know the .602 sbf showed up in the teamblackhat app today. It is a full sbf and the file size is 567.30mb.

It's also available for download here http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-discussion/9127-official-4-5-602-sbf-droid-x.html


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

So that's what P3Droid was tweeting about. I don't have the app and I was dying to find out.

Awesome... but damnit, I'm already on .602. Heh.

-m


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

P3droid said only use with rsd lite, does that mean the Linux method can't be used?


----------



## joebob296 (Sep 2, 2011)

Where are you getting the 567.30mb file from all the files I see are 180.52mb?

EDIT: Nvm its zipped first got to unzip it. You are correct my friend.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

joebob296 said:


> Where are you getting the 567.30mb file from all the files I see are 180.52mb.?


it's zipped. once you extract it, it's 567.30mb


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

modisch said:


> So that's what P3Droid was tweeting about. I don't have the app and I was dying to find out.
> 
> Awesome... but damnit, I'm already on .602. Heh.
> 
> -m


Next time your "dying to find out", why don't you spend a few bucks and support these guys' hard work and purchase the app.

And by the way.. already "being on .602" doesn't mean you have the sbf file... nor do I think you know what it's used for.


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

Is this out for d2 as well?

CM7GB-601


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Just added this to the stickied sbf thread...
Thanks again razor!!


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Purely awesome! Going to download.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

ldopa said:


> Is this out for d2 as well?


no

.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, downloading now .


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

razorloves, I love you.

now my process can be shaved down even more... SBF to .602, root w/ the one-click D3 exploit, bootstrap and AWAY!

Until the Bionic or the Prime come out, that is. Damn. I just bummed myself out again.


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> Next time your "dying to find out", why don't you spend a few bucks and support these guys' hard work and purchase the app.
> 
> And by the way.. already "being on .602" doesn't mean you have the sbf file... nor do I think you know what it's used for.


No need to be hostile. I do know what sbf files are for and have frequently used the .340 sbf.

I have bought a lot of apps to support a number of developers. However, the tbh app isn't available through the market which makes it a bigger pain in the ass for me. And while $2-3 isn't much, $2-3 for multiple things add up when your disabled, wife is a public school teacher working two jobs, both of us rack up medical bills like we're dying of cancer (head + whole spine MRI every six or so months gets a touch pricey), and money is extra tight because we have moving expenses (moving to a smaller place to save money).

So, don't assume, don't pass judgment, and don't be a dick. I support when and how I can, sometimes with donations, more often with testing, bug reports and research.

So, kindly, can it. Not everyone is in your position and not everyone can make the same choices with ease.

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

manbeard said:


> razorloves, I love you.
> 
> now my process can be shaved down even more... SBF to .602, root w/ the one-click D3 exploit, bootstrap and AWAY!
> 
> Until the Bionic or the Prime come out, that is. Damn. I just bummed myself out again.


Hey, throw some love into the cosmos for p3droid. He is the one that pulled off the leak. Razorloves, great man that he is, is the messenger carrying the Good Word.

Also, I don't know why all the excitement over the Bionic. As far as I can tell the Atrix is basically the same device, but smaller screen, has mobile hotspot and more ram (1gb versus 512mb). The Bionic has an 8 megapixel camera (5 in atrix) and slightly better HD video capture (although I'm sure that is Blur based so you won't see it in AOSP ROMs).

The only selling point for the Bionic is that it is on Verizon. Frankly, I'm disappointed with it.

I don't mean to piss in your cheerios. I just don't see each fuss. But it'd be great if someone clued me in because I feel like I'm missing something since I'm about the only person I know that isn't foaming at the mouth for one.

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

modisch said:


> Hey, throw some love into the cosmos for p3droid. He is the one that pulled off the leak. Razorloves, great man that he is, is the messenger carrying the Good Word.
> 
> Also, I don't know why all the excitement over the Bionic. As far as I can tell the Atrix is basically the same device, but smaller screen, has mobile hotspot and more ram (1gb versus 512mb). The Bionic has an 8 megapixel camera (5 in atrix) and slightly better HD video capture (although I'm sure that is Blur based so you won't see it in AOSP ROMs).
> 
> ...


The Bionic has 1 GB of ram and has mobile hotspot if you pay to use it. The only things I wish it had are a faster processor(fixable by overclocking) and an even larger screen. 4.5 or 4.7 would have been nice!


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone who can afford it should buy the TBH app. Money well spent for the software the devs provide us.


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

loooney2ns said:


> The Bionic has 1 GB of ram and has mobile hotspot if you pay to use it. The only things I wish it had are a faster processor(fixable by overclocking) and an even larger screen. 4.5 or 4.7 would have been nice!


Just looked and turns out you are right and I'm wron about the ram. The specs reported up until recently said 512. But the final spec sheet has 1gb. I guess it got a last minute bump? Either way, more ram is a good thing.

Definitely the juiciest phone on Big Red right now. But we my upgrade not coming until July next year (farking 18 months on one phone? Don't they know about my gadget lust? Of course they do, they want me to pay full price.... Bastards.) But since my upgrade isn't any time soon, I'll be milking this Droid X for quite a while. And who knows what awesomeness will be on shelves next summer.

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------



## mr.droidx (Sep 3, 2011)

downloaded this through the tbh and gonna test it on my spare dx so we'll see what happens


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Downloading now to have if I ever get in big trouble!


----------



## EmDub13 (Jun 13, 2011)

"lancasterv3 said:


> P3droid said only use with rsd lite, does that mean the Linux method can't be used?


I asked P3Droid the same question on twitter. He says it WILL work with linux. But the baseband won't be included. So I took that to mean you should flash the 13 radio before you SBF if you weren't already on it. I'm sure someone with more knowledge will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

Just tried 602 sbf with d3 1-click root and it worked great. This was my first time using rsd lite, everything went smooth and problem free.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

I remember when TBH app was taken off the market and I wanted that app so bad. It took TBH awhile before uping their own link and website to their app and soon as the word was out, I went there and bought the app and now it stays with me. I'm downloading the SBF file now.

Thanks for heads up.


----------



## Abdul (Aug 25, 2011)

thanx so much razorloves....u ppl r crazy u have ur lives andgive ur time here too its hard i also try to get lastest info asap but m nt that fast bro....  well keep up the good work


----------

